# Canadian A3 Delayed by A Month



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Just heard this........sucks....


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

Which dealer did you order yours from? My dealers promised arrival in Halifax apr 7 and 10 days delivery to Toronto


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

itr_1211 said:


> Which dealer did you order yours from? My dealers promised arrival in Halifax apr 7 and 10 days delivery to Toronto


I'd say his joke was a good one if it got a new member to sign up. :laugh:

Still, welcome to the forum!


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

LIES!!!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

tekmo said:


> LIES!!!


What's the status on yours? Surely it's due soon...


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> What's the status on yours? Surely it's due soon...


I was told it will be leaving Halifax on April 6th and I will be contacted a couple of days later when it arrives. Hopefully no unforeseen delays.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

this actually may not be an april fools, i was told by my dealership a couple weeks ago that the demos (A3's) won't be there until the end of April.


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> I'd say his joke was a good one if it got a new member to sign up. :laugh:
> 
> Still, welcome to the forum!


Argh, forgot its April 1st! But I really hope it wont get delayed by a month!


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Zorro83 said:


> this actually may not be an april fools, i was told by my dealership a couple weeks ago that the demos (A3's) won't be there until the end of April.


Spoke to my dealer 2 days ago and everything is still on track for April 6th. Did not hear about any delays.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

It is not April's fools joke...

The delay only affects the 2nd batch of Canadian A3, not the initial launch batch.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

If it gets delayed further, I am gonna !#@@###@ cancel my order and get the S3 instead.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Is this just the factory backlog catching up with us? Wait times seem to be continuing to push in Europe, so I wouldn't be surprised to hear that we're going to be lagging as well.

Don't worry... you change it to an S3, and it'll just be another year anyhow.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> Is this just the factory backlog catching up with us? Wait times seem to be continuing to push in Europe, so I wouldn't be surprised to hear that we're going to be lagging as well.
> 
> Don't worry... you change it to an S3, and it'll just be another year anyhow.


Yea, that's just sad.....like.....I am all for the A3 alright...it is the perfect car for me, but I have been waiting for like 3 years.......in contrast....the 2 series.......they are ALREADY AVAILABLE for purchase..........I thought BMW would be the latest among the 3 new entry level cars (CLA, A3, and the 2), but no.........Audi is just way way way too slow....


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Yea, that's just sad.....like.....I am all for the A3 alright...it is the perfect car for me, but I have been waiting for like 3 years.......in contrast....the 2 series.......they are ALREADY AVAILABLE for purchase..........I thought BMW would be the latest among the 3 new entry level cars (CLA, A3, and the 2), but no.........Audi is just way way way too slow....


Is there a way to tell through the vin# what batch yours is in?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

itr_1211 said:


> Is there a way to tell through the vin# what batch yours is in?


Not with any solid certainty. Put your salesperson to work; that's well within the scope of their abilities.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Is there a way to tell through the vin# what batch yours is in?


If you were originally scheduled for early April delivery, you should have the first batch of cars. That as far as I know, is not impacted, but don't quote me on it....I am pretty disappointed by Audi's delivery promise.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'm hearing that the holdup is customs, who seems to believe the A3 is a counterfeit product which crudely mirrors the A4.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

lol

I am still sad that it is delayed...... :facepalm:


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

I would blame Justin Beiber on the delay. That's would messed up production


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm hearing that the holdup is customs, who seems to believe the A3 is a counterfeit product which crudely mirrors the A4.


Nice one. :laugh:


----------



## audivirgin (Jan 25, 2014)

I now believe this to be true. I ordered a Canadian A3, was advised it would arrive first week of April. I have now been told it may be first week of May. Pretty disappointed with this launch.


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

audivirgin said:


> I now believe this to be true. I ordered a Canadian A3, was advised it would arrive first week of April. I have now been told it may be first week of May. Pretty disappointed with this launch.


Do you know if yours is in Halifax just waiting to be released? Mines been sitting there almost 2 weeks was told it should be released sometime this week.


----------



## audivirgin (Jan 25, 2014)

I had been told it was in Halifax for two weeks as well. Now I don't know if it's in Halifax or some other issue..


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

audivirgin said:


> I had been told it was in Halifax for two weeks as well. Now I don't know if it's in Halifax or some other issue..


Which dealer did you get yours from? I'll follow up with my dealer this week to get an update. Maybe it wont be so bad waiting till may as all the road salt should be washed away by then


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Mine was released from Halifax yesterday and should be here later this week or early next week.

Dealer confirmed that some cars will be delayed by as much as 3 months.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

tekmo said:


> Dealer confirmed that some cars will be delayed by as much as 3 months.


:what:

This doesn't bode well for the S3, and I suspect is at least part of the reason AoA seems to have forgotten to release information about it.


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

tekmo said:


> Mine was released from Halifax yesterday and should be here later this week or early next week.
> 
> Dealer confirmed that some cars will be delayed by as much as 3 months.


How long was yours in halifax for? just want to get an idea to see if i might get mine this week too


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

itr_1211 said:


> How long was yours in halifax for? just want to get an idea to see if i might get mine this week too


I did not ask that, not sure how long it's been held up in Halifax. But i was given the April 6th date about a month ago.


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

tekmo said:


> I did not ask that, not sure how long it's been held up in Halifax. But i was given the April 6th date about a month ago.


I was told about the same, apr 7th, few weeks back. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

itr_1211 said:


> I was told about the same, apr 7th, few weeks back. *Fingers crossed*


Did you order from Pfaff in Vaughan, ON?


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

tekmo said:


> Did you order from Pfaff in Vaughan, ON?


No, markham uptown


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

One of first Canadian A3's have landed. Love the titanium-themed S-line wheels.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

ahhhhh, mine will be here on Tuesday, next week.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

where is this dealership by the way?


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> One of first Canadian A3's have landed. Love the titanium-themed S-line wheels.


Damn, thats looks nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

tekmo said:


> where is this dealership by the way?


Isnt that pfaff? says right on the building, maybe thats your car?


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

itr_1211 said:


> Isnt that pfaff? says right on the building, maybe thats your car?


there are several Pfaff dealerships, different locations.

And not my color


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

tekmo said:


> there are several Pfaff dealerships, different locations.
> 
> And not my color


Ah, well at least your dealer confirmed delivery for next tues. Mine still hasnt gotten back to me yet


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

my dealer just sent me this pic


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks like the first pic is HJ Pfaff in Newmarket.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Ah, well at least your dealer confirmed delivery for next tues. Mine still hasnt gotten back to me yet


Mine won't be here until at least June.....


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Mine won't be here until at least June.....


Yikes, when did you place your order? I ordered mine back in Jan. After seeing all these pics im itching to call my dealer.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Dealer confirmed all dealerships in Toronto are getting 1.8T today. Quattros are a few days behind.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Yikes, when did you place your order? I ordered mine back in Jan. After seeing all these pics im itching to call my dealer.


late Jan.....1 day after they stopped allowing the dealership to change options for their allocated builds.........sucks.....


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> late Jan.....1 day after they stopped allowing the dealership to change options for their allocated builds.........sucks.....


Could'nt your dealer source another dealer? If they're slowly trickling in i'm sure they can do a dealer trade? There has to be one out there with the exact options you want.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Could'nt your dealer source another dealer? If they're slowly trickling in i'm sure they can do a dealer trade? There has to be one out there with the exact options you want.


They said there wasn't.....


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> They said there wasn't.....


Damn, you must've ordered every option available :laugh:


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Damn, you must've ordered every option available :laugh:


lol nope...i basically just picked a color and went with S-line.......but apparently that's not popular..............


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> lol nope...i basically just picked a color and went with S-line.......but apparently that's not popular..............


was it ibis white by any chance??


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> was it ibis white by any chance??


lol nope.....it isnt even an option....


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> lol nope.....it isnt even an option....


Ibis white was offered along with black and red initially, but got taken off later. I remember my dealer saying one of their customers had to wait till jun for their ibis white A3, thought it was you


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

The Ottawa dealer (Marks Motors) just received their 1st one but it was a sold order...their demos should be trickling in next week. Finally will be able to try the 2.0T!


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zorro83 said:


> The Ottawa dealer (Marks Motors) just received their 1st one but it was a sold order...their demos should be trickling in next week. Finally will be able to try the 2.0T!


Just spoke with my dealer, apparently they're getting a bunch next week but they are some dealers in the GTA with some units available for test drive over the weekend. If all goes well i'll take delivery wed


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

I just went to the dealership and saw a S-line demo......it is extremely gorgeous..... the titanium-themed wheels look even better in person than pictures.....the ride height is a bit high, but I think it is acceptable....


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> I just went to the dealership and saw a S-line demo......it is extremely gorgeous..... the titanium-themed wheels look even better in person than pictures.....the ride height is a bit high, but I think it is acceptable....


Nice, did you take it for a test drive? Pics


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Nice, did you take it for a test drive? Pics


Unfortunately I was in a hurry so I didn't get to do so. I will go test drive next weekend probably. I mean...sadly....I have a long time to go before I get mine so I can go test drive anytime in between.


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Unfortunately I was in a hurry so I didn't get to do so. I will go test drive next weekend probably. I mean...sadly....I have a long time to go before I get mine so I can go test drive anytime in between.


I've been waiting since January. Still cant believe no dealer will have the options you want, unless your getting an S3 :laugh:
At least you'll get to see user reviews and feed back on here should you decide to change to your mind


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> I've been waiting since January. Still cant believe no dealer will have the options you want, unless your getting an S3 :laugh:
> At least you'll get to see user reviews and feed back on here should you decide to change to your mind


I feel the same.....I think the dealer just didn't care about my business enough.... like...."I can sell all of them anyways...this guy can wait...."


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> I feel the same.....I think the dealer just didn't care about my business enough.... like...."I can sell all of them anyways...this guy can wait...."


Just drove by pfaff in Vaughn they have about 12 A3s sitting at the back including sline modelsl. Might try and give them a call and see if they have the one you want and get on your dealer to do a trade with them. 2 more months wait is unacceptable for me anyways


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Just drove by pfaff in Vaughn they have about 12 A3s sitting at the back including sline modelsl. Might try and give them a call and see if they have the one you want and get on your dealer to do a trade with them. 2 more months wait is unacceptable for me anyways


They look gorgeous right?

I doubt they will....it cost them quite a bit of money to cross-ship stuff.

I have to tell myself....."what is the problem with another two months when you have already waited for 3+ years"


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> They look gorgeous right?
> 
> I doubt they will....it cost them quite a bit of money to cross-ship stuff.
> 
> I have to tell myself....."what is the problem with another two months when you have already waited for 3+ years"


Yes, they all looked gorgeous! specially the titanium wheels on the S line. The seats and interior were all still wrapped up. I didn't want to draw attention taking pics since the gate was up but my jaw dropped when I saw them . I don't think the dealer should penalize you if another dealer has them in stock, unless you have some sort of agreement with them.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Yes, they all looked gorgeous! specially the titanium wheels on the S line. The seats and interior were all still wrapped up. I didn't want to draw attention taking pics since the gate was up but my jaw dropped when I saw them . I don't think the dealer should penalize you if another dealer has them in stock, unless you have some sort of agreement with them.


Yea, those wheels really fit the glossy black optics of the S-line. The synergy is just excellent. In terms of exterior, the only semi-complaint I have is the wheel gap....but I guess it is practical here up north.


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Yea, those wheels really fit the glossy black optics of the S-line. The synergy is just excellent. In terms of exterior, the only semi-complaint I have is the wheel gap....but I guess it is practical here up north.


Wheel gaps actually not too bad I think. Yes in the winter definitely helps too. You don't want your sline bumper to be a snow plow


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Wheel gaps actually not too bad I think. Yes in the winter definitely helps too. You don't want your sline bumper to be a snow plow


Yea, there are pros and cons, so I am not complaining.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

test drove this today 2.0T Progressive s-line /w Navi.

Felt great.


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

tekmo said:


> test drove this today 2.0T Progressive s-line /w Navi.
> 
> Felt great.


Damn, that looks sweet  :thumbup:


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> test drove this today 2.0T Progressive s-line /w Navi.
> 
> Felt great.


Man, I really like these headlamps + fog more than the full LED.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

I took this pic of Daytona Grey S-line with full LED lights. I thought it was mine, until i noticed the LEDs . Suspension is jacked up high, cause it didn't pass PDI yet.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Why is the suspension jacked up high before PDI?


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Why is the suspension jacked up high before PDI?


They put spacers preventing the suspension from bottoming out in route. Also noticed how the rear tires kissing curb


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Why is the suspension jacked up high before PDI?


here are some pics



















http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5481091-Suspension-Blocks-missed-in-PDI-Watchout


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, thanks, no wonder....


----------



## audivirgin (Jan 25, 2014)

Any idea where these delayed, Canadian a3's are right now?


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

audivirgin said:


> Any idea where these delayed, Canadian a3's are right now?


Dealers have them, I think pfaff in Vaughn has about 12 in the back with more trickling next week. Uptown where I ordered mine has about 10 and a couple in the showroom


----------



## durt (Feb 4, 2014)

I got an email from Audi Canada today and in it there was a picture of the backend of an A3 with the words "Unlock one at your dealer on April 17" overlayed and trying to get me to book a test drive.

At the bottom it also said "The arrival of the S3 is just around the corner. Subscribe to Audi eCommunications today and always be the first to know about the latest Audi developments, including promotions, events and exclusive offers." so maybe the S3 build tool will be up on their website soon although I think for the Canadian models we pretty much know everything already.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Another photo of the silver looking almost grey. For the person who took the photo, is the photo here fairly accurate? I may have to go with a silver, maybe black out the side mirrors.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Chimera said:


> Another photo of the silver looking almost grey. For the person who took the photo, is the photo here fairly accurate? I may have to go with a silver, maybe black out the side mirrors.


I think the fact that it was raining + you got the shadow of the building making the color look darker than it really is. In reality it's more silver-ish than it looks in the picture.


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

Just installing some coils and wheels today... I'm anxious to see the ride height once this is off the hoist. I'm running 18's, so hopefully it will not have any wheel gap (fingers crossed). [o_o] 


















These cars are funky.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

jsundell said:


> Just installing some coils and wheels today... I'm anxious to see the ride height once this is off the hoist. I'm running 18's, so hopefully it will not have any wheel gap (fingers crossed). [o_o]


Which coilovers did you go with>


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

jsundell said:


> Just installing some coils and wheels today... I'm anxious to see the ride height once this is off the hoist. I'm running 18's, so hopefully it will not have any wheel gap (fingers crossed). [o_o]
> 
> These cars are funky.


What wheels are you going to use? The stock S-line 18" or those in the pics?


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

VWNCC said:


> What wheels are you going to use? The stock S-line 18" or those in the pics?


I got some Rotiform VCE and powder coated them white and then had the old Audi Quattro wheel livery made up for them. 

Car is running H&R Coilovers. Special order from Germany.


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

jsundell said:


> I got some Rotiform VCE and powder coated them white and then had the old Audi Quattro wheel livery made up for them.
> 
> Car is running H&R Coilovers. Special order from Germany.


damn that's hot, how much did the coilovers run you?


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

jsundell said:


> I got some Rotiform VCE and powder coated them white and then had the old Audi Quattro wheel livery made up for them.
> 
> Car is running H&R Coilovers. Special order from Germany.


How is the ride comfort compared to stock?


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

tekmo said:


> How is the ride comfort compared to stock?


Curious to find out too. I would imagine theyre stiffer, KWs or ohlins would exceed oem.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

"Hella flush" strikes again. That didnt take long.

I bet we will be seeing a lot of this as VW guys upgrade to the A3 since its so affordable.

Looks like reverse rake in that photo, is the rear fender-well lower than the front?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Whose is this?


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Whose is this?


Yours? christmas came early for you :laugh:


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

itr_1211 said:


> Curious to find out too. I would imagine theyre stiffer, KWs or ohlins would exceed oem.


They are a lot stiffer which is to be expected. Just as nice as every other Coilover kit I've owned. Previous car was a 2012 GLI and before that was MK2's, MK3's and such. All running H&R Coils.

These coils aren't available yet in North America.


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

ChrisFu said:


> "Hella flush" strikes again. That didnt take long.


What's so Hella Flush about it? The Nitto NT05 tires in factory sizes? Or the fact that it has coilovers instead of stock suspension?


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

jsundell said:


> What's so Hella Flush about it? The Nitto NT05 tires in factory sizes? Or the fact that it has coilovers instead of stock suspension?


:laugh: Yeah thats the factory et49 offset too! At least its not -10 camber.

Not trying to pick a fight, just the slammed look isnt everyone's cup-o-tea. And all the extra offset tends to damage AWD wheel bearings due to the moment created at the hub....something that a lot of former VW guys probably dont consider.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

VWNCC said:


> Whose is this?


wow, it does look pretty slick in Black; but i want a lighter color like Grey to show off the lines...even Red would be pretty sweet but i'm thinking it could be a cop magnet lol


----------

